# Outlook 2007 Won't stop sending/receiving, hogs up processor!



## m_kranzler11 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ok, so all of a sudden my Outlook 2007 is not working right. I have two email accounts, one Hotmail and one POP3. This doesn't happen when I have the Hotmail account removed from Outlook. What happens is it just send receives over and over and the tasks keep rising all the way over 2000 and my processor is used up to like 100%, forcing me to close outlook. Like I said this doesn't happen when I have the hotmail account removed. This just started happening within the last week. Any suggestions?


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

Check the scheduler

In Outlook go to 

Tools -> Options -> Mail Setup Tab
Click the Send/Receive button, make sure "All Accounts" is highlighted (unless you want to set each account separately), and make sure the "Schedule an automatic receive" is either unchecked or has a nice big number in it. I use 30 at home and 15 at work.

There may be other settings in Hotmail, but now you know what area to look in.


----------

